# 16 week old male and testicles still not descended



## willieboy (Mar 12, 2015)

I just went for our puppy's 16 week checkup and his testicles have still not descended. I am wondering if anyone else has had this issue and if they descended later? Or is it too late now? we are worried about him and the surgery he might need if they don't descend.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If they are not down already, the chance is very slim that they will drop.


----------



## toadnmeme (Jun 7, 2014)

Our older dog had this issue and chances are very slim they will descend at this point. We had his surgically removed at 6 months for optimal health. I would go with the advice of your vet on timing, but they will have to be removed. The only concern for surgery is possibly not being able to locate them and surgery taking a bit longer and more invasive; however, your vet can do an ultrasound to find them first before surgery if he/she is worried about this. Our boy had a very straight forward, easy surgery and recovery and is a happy, healthy boy (he's 15 months). 

BTW, he's ALL boy. Neutering didn't stop him from trying to 'be a man' with our 6 month old puppy, lol. 

PS Make sure to inform your breeder. Our breeder told us before we took our puppy at 10 weeks (they should have dropped by then) and gave us the opprotunity to opt out; however we weren't concerned about it since he was a healthy happy boy otherwise. They insisted on helping with the cost of the surgery, though since it is a more expensive neutering.


----------



## willieboy (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks for the information. I'm glad his surgery went well, hope ours does well too. We informed our breeder and they just said it's just an unfortunate thing and he was the only boy that had this issue. We got him at 8 weeks so I don't know if they would have known at that point.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I know they say the chances of cancer are higher in a undescended testie, if the dog is not neutered. I searched heavily a couple of years ago for firm research on percentages. While all the research said the dog should be neutered, none stated the difference in risk. The research was not for me but someone else. In the end they waited until the dog was a year old to have him neutered. The vet wanted it done at 6 months, and they had wanted to wait till 18 months. The 12 months was just a meet in the middle.


----------



## toadnmeme (Jun 7, 2014)

Hmmm. Our breeder called and informed us before he was 8 weeks because they should have dropped by then. There was still a chance they would have dropped, but never did. Not to be critical of your breeder, but they should have definitely informed you before you picked up your puppy or at least their vet should have informed them of the potential issue. Did your vet say anything to you at your first visit?

TexasRed, I wish I had done more research on the timing of surgery. We had a couple of vet opinions and 6 months was the consensus. I might have waited if I had done my homework on that. Good to know for the future. 

Willieboy, I'm sure your pup will do fine and looks like some good research may be warranted


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

I know a dog who is 5 and has undescended testicles and he is as healthy as can be. They have no plans to neuter him.


----------



## willieboy (Mar 12, 2015)

Toadnmeme, I contacted my breeder again about this. Our dog was shipped and had a vet health exam prior, I'm sure that vet knew about this. And at our first vet visit, the vet said they should have dropped or at least be felt and she couldn't feel them. It's upsetting because I thought our breeder was an honest and good one, now I am wondering about them. I'll let you know if they decide to help with the costs of the surgery. We want to wait until he is at least closer to a year old but will discuss it with our vet.


----------

